# Average Life Expectancy Headed for 100



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2015)

100 years old, that it the direction of the average life expectancy. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/11348561/Average-life-expectancy-heading-for-100.html




> Living beyond 100 will become the norm for children born within the next generation, official projections show.According to estimates published by the Office for National Statistics the average life expectancy for newborn girls in the UK is on course to reach just under 97 years and four months within just over two decades.
> 
> Baby boys born in 2037 will expect to live until 94 years and four months on average – with many living much longer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Debby (Jan 17, 2015)

I wonder if that study looked at the impact of growing obesity rates as well as the other growing medical issues that are partially caused by lifestyle and so on?  Like does the above mean people will live longer but be in worse health or need extreme medical support?  Because I'm sure I heard some news thing talking about how the coming generation will be the first who don't live as well as their parents (and this was a news piece about health I think, not finance).


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 18, 2015)

Average Life Expectancy Headed for 100

And many of us are well on the way.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jan 18, 2015)

Keeping people 'alive' for longer is one thing ...

*Quality of life *is something else entirely.

It will indeed be something for them to crow about when, and if, they can do both ...


----------



## Raven (Jan 18, 2015)

The quality of life is what is most important, not the number of years.
I would not want to live to 100 unless I could look after myself and get around on my own two feet.
Also important is to have a sharp mind and good memory.  
Living to an old age with dementia is a nightmare!


----------



## Lady (Jan 18, 2015)

Raven said:


> The quality of life is what is most important, not the number of years.
> I would not want to live to 100 unless I could look after myself and get around on my own two feet.
> Also important is to have a sharp mind and good memory.
> Living to an old age with dementia is a nightmare!



Agree to all of this , I would hate to live to a 100  sitting in a Care home  waiting for the end .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 18, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> 100 years old, that it the direction of the average life expectancy. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/11348561/Average-life-expectancy-heading-for-100.html



Am I understanding that about people living longer, but not healthier?

At first I thought it was living longer due to medical breakthroughs.  I did read the article but I'm not understanding how they get the projection, how do they determine/guess at that?  I saw where it said because of "increased" population, so maybe that's it in a nutshell.  If there are 20 people, 2 are likely to live to 100, let's say.  So if there are 40 people 4 (an increase) may live to 100.  Is that it?  Interesting info, thanks SB, denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 18, 2015)

Raven said:


> The quality of life is what is most important, not the number of years.
> I would not want to live to 100 unless I could look after myself and get around on my own two feet.
> Also important is to have a sharp mind and good memory.
> Living to an old age with dementia is a nightmare!



Totally with you Raven.  I can't help but think we are contracting more diseases/conditions then we are curing these days.  In 2057 just sounds people will be suffering longer


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 18, 2015)

I totally believe quality of life is more important than Years of life. 
I sincerely think with the rise in diabetes, cancers, heart disease on the rise and medical science finds a cure  people will not be living as long as all that.  
Genetics is a major factor in all this as well. 
Just my imo. The younger generation tho is a more health conscious generation than mine. So in that regard it may happen.


----------



## Debby (Jan 19, 2015)

That 100 year old woman looked fabulous!  My gosh, I would have thought she was in her early 80's.  
It's either great genes (her skin looks so good and relatively unwrinkled) or maybe it's got something to do with intensive exercising apparently helping your body restart/continue producing and releasing human growth hormones?    

I sure don't want to live another forty years, but I'd love to look as good as her relatively speaking, when I do go.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 19, 2015)

Debby said:


> That 100 year old woman looked fabulous!  My gosh, I would have thought she was in her early 80's.
> It's either great genes (her skin looks so good and relatively unwrinkled) or maybe it's got something to do with intensive exercising apparently helping your body restart/continue producing and releasing human growth hormones?
> 
> I sure don't want to live another forty years, but I'd love to look as good as her relatively speaking, when I do go.



It's got to be the genes. Eating well is a good factor in that as well. If the world keeps eating McD and tainted meat (that's not quite meat) this 100 years will end very soon!!!
I agree with you Debby. 100 seems like along way to go still....But plenty of time to venture right?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 19, 2015)

Debby said:


> That 100 year old woman looked fabulous!  My gosh, I would have thought she was in her early 80's.
> It's either great genes (her skin looks so good and relatively unwrinkled) or maybe it's got something to do with intensive exercising apparently helping your body restart/continue producing and releasing human growth hormones?
> 
> I sure don't want to live another forty years, but I'd love to look as good as her relatively speaking, when I do go.



It's probably a little of both, but I just believe it is logical that we all need to keep moving.  I know some are truly unable, but if you can move around, I think it helps all the parts of our body function as they should.  It makes sense to me that sitting all day is slowing everything down.  I never thought about it before but I think our inside, body parts need exercise as much as the muscles.  That helps me to think of it that way.  

I'm thinking now that comfy furniture is probably one of our worst enemies, let's go back to the nail-beds, and wooden chairs with no cushions, LOL!!


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 19, 2015)

nwlady said:


> It's probably a little of both, but I just believe it is logical that we all need to keep moving.  I know some are truly unable, but if you can move around, I think it helps all the parts of our body function as they should.  It makes sense to me that sitting all day is slowing everything down.  I never thought about it before but I think our inside, body parts need exercise as much as the muscles.  That helps me to think of it that way.
> 
> I'm thinking now that comfy furniture is probably one of our worst enemies, let's go back to the nail-beds, and wooden chairs with no cushions, LOL!!



EEEKs nail beds???? http://


I know what you are saying. We've gotten lazy and our lifestyle is talking it's toll. Walking and staying active, keep moving like you said, is the best. This is why many people hate to retire isn't it, they know once they stop being so active, there body will diminish it's muscle.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 19, 2015)

True again FC, I love lounging, sitting around so I have to get myself up and out.  It isn't easy some days, but I do feel soooooooo much better for having done it.  I could croak today for all I know, but someone mentioned quality over quantity, that's what I want most

Here, don't knock it til you try it, :lofl: oochee, ouchee!!


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 19, 2015)

Ummm, looks bit picky!!! HAHAHA

Me too, Quality over Quantity works for me.


----------



## LogicsHere (Jan 19, 2015)

With watching two parents, one who passed from Alzheimer's and the other with dementia who I am looking after, I completely agree Raven . . . dementia is a nightmare and thensome.  I wouldn't wish my worst enemy having to care for a parent with dementia.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 19, 2015)

LogicsHere said:


> With watching two parents, one who passed from Alzheimer's and the other with dementia who I am looking after, I completely agree Raven . . . dementia is a nightmare and thensome.  I wouldn't wish my worst enemy having to care for a parent with dementia.



I know someone I believe is bordering on something, although I can't say what for sure.  I do know there is a lot of memory loss, mostly short-term.  When I bring up seeing a doctor, they get very defensive.  I've known this person all my life and it is upsetting to say the least, to see the change  I need to read about dementia, and altzheimers to know the differences, as well as what are symptoms of.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 20, 2015)

People do not die from having alzhiemer's or dementia. In fact they can live quite some time. Though they don't know anything, it's a brain disease. Those people who get it can't care for themselves properly and can't speak out about other ailments they may get while hanging out in lala land. This is what kills them, IMO.
My grandmother and father had Alzheimer's. 
Unfortunately neurologists don't know much about those two diseases. They have medication out now tho to help decrease the symptoms.
I think the best thing to do, since it runs in my family, is prevention. Read up on how your eating habits can cause Alzheimer's.


> A few recent studies conducted by researchers from the neurology  department at Columbia University Medical Center in New York have looked  at the possible preventive effects of the typical diet eaten by people  in countries around the Mediterranean sea, such as Greece. The  “Mediterranean diet” is primarily made up of fruits, vegetables, and beans, fish, olive oil,  a moderate amount of wine, some dairy foods, and small amounts of meat  and chicken. Though more study is needed, results point to a reduced  risk of developing Alzheimer’s and lower mortality rate among those who  contracted the disease.
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/diet-...s-of-healthy-eating/arresting-alzheimers.aspx



And from WebMD some info about the disease and why most people think you die from it (btw, I used to think my grandma died from it too):
http://www.webmd.com/alzheimers/guide/alzheimers-nutrition


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 20, 2015)

I've read quite a bit about brain-exercise as well.  I think many of us stop using our brains.  I've heard crossword puzzles are excellent, and I think any game or activity that forces you to "think" "research", or just figure out, is good.  Right now, I read, play hidden object games, and work puzzles.  None that super as far as brain exercise.  Talking on here is good I think.  The hidden object games are fun, and the newer ones have you making decisions on where to find things in other areas of the game.  You need a hammer so you have to remember in which room or section of the city there may be tools etc.  

I know sometimes it can't be prevented, but some things can be tried.  It figures if our bods need exercise, so do our brains.  I'll bet there are people right here that have kept their minds very active.  I'll bet they have a lot of good advice for as we grow older, and maybe too lazy, or just give up.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree with you. Keeping the mind sharp and busy can make the  difference. Vegetating is never a good thing.
I like the hidden object game s the best too. I have puzzle games as well that I like to veg in front of.
These forums keep one pretty busy don't they?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, the forums are good because they make us think, and for me, think about things I wouldn't normally.  I learn a lot too which is always good.  

I have a friend that is 94 now, and she took good care of my little brother and I when my family lived down the road from her and her family.  They were the only people I knew that had dinner together at a table, wow!! LOL!!  Anyway, she has read the paper since day 1, and I think that is also a good way to keep up.  She is active, and goes to lots of garden shows, quilt shows, just anything going on, she is there.

Like I think I mentioned, I'm now sure of the causes of Altzheimers or Dimentia, but even keeping sharp, if it is genetic or other, then at least I think we would have quality in our lives for the time we have


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 20, 2015)

WOW, That's really great, and at 94. I like to hear stories like that.
My Aunties are in there mid eighties and still very active. Church functions, bowling, bingo, they just stay active.
I'm one who has to keep busy. I see myself doing craft shows, sewing, knitting, crafting things, camping, boating, reading and playing games for as long as I can.
With Dementia in my family, I think about it often, and I pray I didn't get my fathers genes where the dementia is, lol. 
I do eat right and am very food conscious.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm glad you're here FC I love talking about this stuff, and I am getting more and more active all the time.  I had a setback, but coming out of that now.  I won't give up though, no matter setbacks or not hugs, denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 20, 2015)

flowerchild said:


> I agree with you. Keeping the mind sharp and busy can make the  difference. Vegetating is never a good thing.
> I like the hidden object game s the best too. I have puzzle games as well that I like to veg in front of.
> These forums keep one pretty busy don't they?



Hey FC, if you have any Hidden Object games Bigfish might have (where I get most of mine) let me know.  Here's a list of some of mine, oh yes, and puzzle games would be great but haven't found any I like??

Eye of Odin
Spirit Wolf
New Atlantis
Frozen Beauty
White Haven
Mystery of Venice


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 21, 2015)

I have the jigsaw areo puzzle game. Think I bought the cd, a cheapy. It has lots of puzzles in it.
I have city sites, hello seattle load on this thing now. Played it thru once already.
Think I've played An Atlantis one. I've had several loaded on my kindle.
But really I haven't played any in awhile.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 21, 2015)

I would play them on my Nook but the screen is too tiny and I can't find the hidden objects at all, LOL!  Even with my glasses on


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 21, 2015)

I hear ya there. on my kindle I have to expand the screen. It's still kind of hard to see. PC is much better for those games.
I have played all these on my kindle:
Treasure Seekers: Visions of Gold ;  Forgotten Places - Lost Circus ; Spectrum Puzzles (great puzzle game); Hidden Objects: Secret Gardens ; Amazon: Hidden Expedition ; Quell and Quell Reflect (excellent game) 
 I've yet to find a word game I like tho. :sentimental:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 21, 2015)

I especially like puzzles so I'm going to look at my Nook for puzzle apps, maybe find that one you mentioned, thank you FC denise


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

Grin... I'm sure you'll like that one.


----------

